# Accidentally ruined his bubble nest :(



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

I have duckweed in my betta tank, and for some reason it always migrates to the area I feed him in so every morning I gotta swish it out of the way so he can eat. I did that this morning before realizing he had made a nice bubble nest there, and I just swooshed it away on him. :-( Sorry, buddy. I feel like a jerk.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

He won't be too upset, he knows he can just make another


----------



## DashingArabian14 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pluto made then he ignored it. It disappeared and has yet to make another


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Sylerwin, I ruined one of mine's bubble nest. I swear he glared at me. Followed me around his tank so he could glare in my direction for a about 20 minutes or so. He built another one a week later and guarded it like it was gold.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

Aw it's alright, he'll forgive you soon enough, if he hasn't already 
I always feel bad when I have to mess up the boys' nests on water change day.


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

diesel always makes his right before water change day, and he's always too happy about new water to realize it though and he usually makes a new one pretty soon there after


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Ya usually trash the bubble nest during water changes. Yes I feel guilty about it. :lol:


----------



## ChaoticGarden (Apr 18, 2014)

Ah I am so glad I opened this thread. My boy just made his first bubble nest with me and has been guarding it like no other (flaring at me and his food XD) I was feeling super guilty about his water change for tomorrow.

I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## clairefish (Jul 30, 2013)

I ruined it during a water change once...










LOL


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Poor boys have bad planning. I mean come on fish, it's the same time every week! lol. Kidding. I just feel like a jerk, he's such a sweetie and so trusting (lets me pet him) lol. And I just ruin his creations.


----------



## ChaoticGarden (Apr 18, 2014)

clairefish said:


> I ruined it during a water change once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This had my friend and I laughing for 5 minutes. His face!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

clairefish said:


> I ruined it during a water change once...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


LOL, I love the look on his face! :lol: Mine always swim near the ruined bubble nests when I do water changes. Talk about guilt...


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

clairefish said:


> I ruined it during a water change once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL he's looking like he's saying "My nest! My babies! No!!!!!" 

I had to ruin Jasper's first bubble nest due to a water change, it had gotten pretty big. I felt so bad and afterwards he darted around flaring at me like no other.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It always seems like they build their best nests right before you have to do a water change. 

I had this male who just seemed to be constantly working on a bubblenest inside of a film canister. One day I got fed up of him not coming out or showing any interest in the female, that I tipped both him and his bubblenest out. 

Turns out he _had_ spawned, and a whole heap of newly hatched fry went everywhere. 

I felt like someone who kicks puppies for fun and the poor male had to not only rebuild his nest from scratch but also collect all his fry.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol that picture made me laugh as well.

I use to feel so bad about Ludwig's bubble nests that I actually put them carefully into a Styrofoam cup during the water change...and then would put it back in place when it was done....ridiculous. 

The embarrassing things we do for our fish.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

When I changed the water, my betta Cole didn't build a bubble nest for a few days, he made a new one over the weekend but now it's broken up. I plan to change his water again so hopefully he'll build another one. He's been showing interest in my female so that probably has a lot to do with it.

It's funny how males are about blowing bubbles sort of reminds me of this...

My Bubbles!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7IYR_rELyE


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> It always seems like they build their best nests right before you have to do a water change.
> 
> I had this male who just seemed to be constantly working on a bubblenest inside of a film canister. One day I got fed up of him not coming out or showing any interest in the female, that I tipped both him and his bubblenest out.
> 
> ...


Yikes! It must be a lot worse when there are actual babies in the nest...:shock:


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Whoa, that's scary. I'm making a note of that if my bettas breed.


----------

